# Chagrin tomorrow????



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

The flow chart says 624 right now. I was wanting to make a trip tomorrow but im not sure if that is fishable or not? Im sure it will go down some by tomorrow afternoon, but Im not sure what number is fishable conditions and whats not, for the chagrin anyways. Can someone help me out, Im new to reading the charts Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Flows for the Chagrin tomorrow won't be optimal fishing. 

150-225 prime
225-350 good
350-400 marginal
400+ not worth the trip

just my opinion on the areas I fish on the Chagrin


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

The chagrin will need 3 more days of no rain to make it worthwhile...


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

went to chagrin today, hooked up with one but she threw the hook at me by jumping. water is swift, too swift for fly rod but clearing fast. visibility was about 8-10 inches and bright bait worked out for me. tomorrow it should be good, considering few fishermen are out there now. btw got it in slow tailout in some boulders, thought it was a snag at first


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I would give it til Thursday.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

KSUFlash
do you know what thr readings are for the Rock ?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Tom G said:


> KSUFlash
> do you know what thr readings are for the Rock ?


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=60408

Flow Rates are a "sticky" on top of the Steelhead Forum.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

V--192cfs
Rock--363cfs
Chagrin--586cfs
Grand--2720cfs

as of 5pm 11/18/08


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I ment what the good fishing reading are like you gave for the chagrin


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't fish the Rock much, so I am not able to give you the prime numbers. I don't even think there are really fish in the Rock, I think people are just kidding around when they say the Rock was on fire.... 

The only thing on fire was the Hoga. And I mean literally...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The Rock is prime basically the same numbers as the Chagrin. But there's always a difference in precipitation from the Rock to the Chagrin.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

More so than the specific numbers on the charts, the shape of the line itself gives you an indication of how a stream is looking. 

Refer to the flow chart for the Rocky River as of today 11/19 last reported at 9:00am http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04201500 (Right click and open in a new window, to follow along with how I read this chart). Notice how the general shape of the line from Nov. 15 to Nov. 19 resembles a ramp/ski jump/1/4 pipe. The steepest parts of this 'ramp' are the least fishable, and the closer to the bottom of the ramp, or closer to being horizontal, the more the fishing conditions are improved. Once the ramp ends, (becomes totally horizontal), conditions may begin to deteriorate as the stream becomes low and clear again.

Nov. 15: The river starts out fairly low and clear, a large amount of precipitation causes the river to raise extremely fast. If you were fishing early that morning you would have had a few hours of fishable conditions as the river became higher, faster, and muddier on its way to becoming unfishable and eventually blown out. (The blow out is indicated by the very steep spike up to a dramatically increased height and flow, went from under 200cfs to nearly 3,000cfs in less than 24 hours).

Nov. 16: The river crested very early in the morning. This is indicated by the peak/jumping off point of the ramp, showing the river at its highest point of nearly 3,000cfs. For all of this day the river is totally blown. It is too high, fast, and muddy to fish effectively or safely wade. Even though the river is falling fast (indicated by steep downward slope), the river is still flowing too fast for all the mud and debris to have settled.

Nov. 17: The ramp is still at a steep angle at the beginning of the day around 45 degrees, indicating that the river has still not settled enough to have cleared and slowed to fishable conditions. By the end of the day the ramp has really begun to round out though. That rounding out of the ramp indicates when this river is beginning to come into fishable conditions.

Nov. 18: I'd say this would have been the first fishable day after Nov. 15th's blowout. Note how the ramp has rounded out even more, indicating that the flow is at a more normal level. Most of the mud and debris should have settled or been flushed out by this point. The river would have likey had around 1' of visibility with a heavy greenish-brown stain to it (that's stained not muddy). See around the middle of the day how the slope breaks from the form you would anticipate and becomes more leveled off? This if from all of the falling and melting snow slowing the drop of the river. Still tough fishing conditions. 

Nov. 19: Looks like continued snow melt is still slowing the rate at which the river drops. Slow and steady snow melt can be a good thing though, as it may allow a stream to maintain good stain/coloration for an extended period of time. The river will be at a decent height and flow today, and that greenish-brown stain from yesterday should be becoming more and more green as the day goes on (Green Is Good!). I'd guess visibility to start at around 1' or a little more and increase as the day goes on to closer to 2' or more. Still may be a little too colored up for the fly guys' liking though.

Nov. 20: River should be in great shape, still ramping down at a very low grade slope. River height and flow will likely be right where they should be. Coloration should be around prime.

I anticipate that the Rocky will fish very nicely all through the weekend. Having falling and melting snow everyday would help to prolong the time the river spends in its prime. 

John


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

KSUFLASH said:


> I don't fish the Rock much, so I am not able to give you the prime numbers. I don't even think there are really fish in the Rock, I think people are just kidding around when they say the Rock was on fire....
> 
> *The only thing on fire was the Hoga. And I mean literally... *


Hey come on now! That river has come a LONG way since then...http://www.wkyc.com/news/local/news_article.aspx?storyid=98682&catid=45
Cleveland had become the butt of many jokes because of our burning river, but that river catching fire was actually one of the greatest things ever to happen since it caused legislation to finally be made against dumping just anything into bodies of water.

As for the Rocky...when people are saying that the Rock was on fire I think they were meaning they hooked 2 instead of 1 or none.  My season so far on the Rocky has been dismal at best.  Generally conditions have sucked, and up until now, we hadn't seen a significant push of fish up into the river. I had been burning a lot of gas lately driving past the Rocky to go east for fish. I do believe though, that the season on the Rocky will really begin now...FINALLY!!!!

John


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

The burning of the river also gave rise to the crafting of one of my favorite beverages, by the GLBC.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

JohnnyN said:


> The burning of the river also gave rise to the crafting of one of my favorite beverages, by the GLBC.


Wish I had a six right now !


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Great Lakes does make some wonderful beer. 2008 Xmas Ale is out now.....Warn your liver!!! Stuff is high octane fuel for a lamp shade on the head, dancin on the table, waking up with a new tatoo and a llamma in your bed night out......


----------



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

Chagrin numbers....don't bother if the height is over 4' and the flow is over 300. These numbers usually go close together. A few weeks back I had relatives in from Vermont, they wanted to get on some fish. We went out with the height at 4.25 plus or minus and no go. Next day just under 4' we got into them. Chagrin is my main stomping ground, these numbers are tight.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Yeah!! Great Lakes Brewing Co. makes some awesome beers! I love their full line of craft beers except for the Christmas Ale (too much cloves and spices, just not to my taste). Dortmunder Gold is by far the best lager I have ever had, it seems too full bodied and full of flavor to even be called a lager. Here in Cleveland we have both a world class brewery in Great Lakes Brewing Co. and a world class steelhead fishery in being in the middle of Steelhead Alley...the Cleveland area isn't such a bad place to be after all. 








Cheers!

John


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

And the Cavs are rollin'! Though I just watched Rasheed Wallace hit two 3's in a row in the 4th quarter to take a 6 point lead :-\ On the edge of my seat to see how it turns out!


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

Cavs update: bad 4th quarter defense plus bad 4th quarter shooting loses games. Go figure.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

KSUFLASH said:


> I don't even think there are really fish in the Rock, I think people are just kidding around when they say the Rock was on fire....


Flash is right, no fish in the Rock. Everyone head east


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

The rock is dead, the fish have moved out east.......!


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Here in Cleveland we have both a world class brewery in Great Lakes Brewing Co. and a world class steelhead fishery in being in the middle of Steelhead Alley...the Cleveland area isn't such a bad place to be after all. 


John[/QUOTE]

Amen brother........ When the fish aren't biting, time to have a brew.... when the sports teams aren't winning- have a brew. On second thought......have a brew regardless.


----------

